# Split question



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

Are you sure it is the original queen? Was she marked? If not maybe you are looking at a virgin and the original queen swarmed or was superceded. If it is the original queen she is taking a break it sometimes happens. Not a bad thing for varroa management. If something is wrong with her you can reunite with one of the nucs.


----------



## DerImker (May 29, 2016)

I'm pretty sure this is the original queen. She is not marked, but I made the split less than two weeks ago, and I saw her then. There would not have been enough time to raise a new one. I'll check next week and see if she has decided to get back to business. Thanks for your reply.


----------

